# Getting rid of grey water



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

have seen on autotrial website the extension pipe for the waste water tank, but price seems a bit steep, have called in and got 2"sample tubing from my local pond shop but they are either too big or too small, called into a caravan accesory shop and got a sample from there as the sales man assured me that 28mm was the only size avialabe blah blah blah and its too small so where did you get your from, the outlet says 1 and a quarter but that siz tubing is too big.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

what diam you looking for


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

it has 1 and 1/4 stamped on the end


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Chopper. I will check my set up in the morning. I have used a rigid 'stepped tail' pond fitting onto the grey waste pipe and then flexible pond hose to the stepped tail (cut to size). I'm into ponds here and probably have what you need in my spares. If I've got the parts I'll let you know andwould be happy to send them up to you. What length of flexible pipe do you want?


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

i was looking in the region of about 4-5 metres

and thanks for the response


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Waste pipe*

Hi

Mine was from a pond accessory place.

Russell


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Monkton

the stepped rigid tail idea sounds a good one , i have one of those on my filter have asked the fish if i can borrow it and i cant repeat the answer they gave me as ther may be ladies reading this (my fish are dead mean)

keith


----------



## roger20 (Aug 14, 2006)

Have a look at page 19 of the CAK Tanks website

www.caktanks.co.uk/

I bought the hose separately and split it with the "threaded hose jointer" on P22 so I have a short piece and then the ability to extend it.


----------



## roger20 (Aug 14, 2006)

Forgot to mention that Part D on P19 (QCM40) can be easily glued into the angled Autotrail outlet.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I think it means 1 1/4" british standard pipe which is 1.66inches diametre or about 42mm Dia.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

If you don't get sorted, try these.

http://www.flexiblehose.co.uk/index.htm

They have probably the best range of all flexible hoses that I know of.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

O'leary's sell a screw in extension that goes on the end of the original pipe.They come in different sizes ,so you can add any size pipe.I bought one at the Shepton show in Sept.works perfectly.


----------

